# A stunning photo



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Aurora-the ribbons of light caused by charged particles from the Sun which slam into the Earth's magnetic field-often form fantastical shapes, but rarely this crisply. Cartier snapped this beautiful curl of light in the Yukon Territory. The bright "star", caught in the middle of the aurora and reflected in the water, is in fact Jupiter.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Lurvly 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=262915 

hoping to get back to Iceland early next year

drew


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Loving that pic thanks for posting


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

S63 Is there anywhere we can get high res copy / print of that picture?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Roy said:


> S63 Is there anywhere we can get high res copy / print of that picture?


Doubt it, let me see if I can find the place I found it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The photographer is David Cartier, more stunning shots from that shoot here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcartiersr/

Do no harm to get in touch and see if he wil sell you high res image :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Well spotted S63 that's a great picture,would be amazing to see Aurora Borealis in real life.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## rG-tom (Jun 22, 2012)

Gorgeous  definitely on my bucket list to see this in person!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Definitely on my bucket list..
Here is a link to a great price & it looks like the exchange rate is favourable too :thumb:

http://www.icelandair.co.uk/offers-...ackage/item201439/Northern_Lights_City_Break/

Wayne


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

when i went to iceland i booked flights, hotel and car hire for two for a week for under £700, peanuts

some of the packages are a lot of money for not many days, and the aurora is very unpredictable as it's all to do with matter ejection from the sun, then if you're lucky it catches in the solar wind, then if you're more lucky there's enough matter not only to reach earth, but enough of it to still to fill in the latitudes going down from the poles. then whether if the weather is clear or not - only saw it 3 out of 7 nights on my trip

good websites to learn and survey the aurora is

http://www.spaceweather.com/

and

http://www.gi.alaska.edu/AuroraForecast/Europe/2012/11/09

was on these sites throughout my trip and you really need to be in the sticks so there's no light pollution,

great spectacle to stand under though and I'm planning on going again next year 

drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Roy said:


> S63 Is there anywhere we can get high res copy / print of that picture?


found a higher res for you


__
https://flic.kr/p/4


----------

